# Alligator Hunt



## biker13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone been on a Ga hunt and what person did you use? Would you recomend them to others? Thanks for info.


----------



## ben300win (Jun 6, 2011)

We are going with Michael on here starting opening day of bow season so hit me on the 11th if you have yet to hunt. I will give you all the info I can.


----------



## biker13 (Jun 18, 2011)

Think I have it covered waiting for the permit


----------



## huntmore (Jun 18, 2011)

Take a couple buddies and do it yourself. Remember they have to have a lic too.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Anyone been on a Ga hunt and what person did you use? Would you recomend them to others? Thanks for info.



First hunt?
Really depends on what zone you get picked for.
If it's the right one, I'll tell you how to get in touch with a true south georgia character that "WILL" put you on a gator!


----------



## JpEater (Jun 20, 2011)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Anyone been on a Ga hunt and what person did you use? Would you recomend them to others? Thanks for info.



I would PM Michael. 

I have helped on a few gator hunts last year. Its definatly not something you will want to attempt on your own if you have never watched an experienced guide work. It can get real ugly, real quick.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jun 20, 2011)

JpEater said:


> I would PM Michael.
> 
> I have helped on a few gator hunts last year. Its definatly not something you will want to attempt on your own if you have never watched an experienced guide work. It can get real ugly, real quick.



Watching an expert gator guide doesn't qualify one to guide  hunts.  This can be a very dangerous sport , even with a guide, the action is fast and furious , one body part in the wrong place could result in very serious injuries or soiled shorts if your lucky.  Guides have the proper equipment, skills, and boat set up, and when it gets hairy they know what to do.  Using your buddy who says "I seen it done before, how hard can it be?" may cost you more in the long run!  Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Michael (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, even with the right equipment and the know how, gator huntin is still unpredictable. This gator had been shot 6 times with a pistol to the head, 3 times with arrows, stabbed in the left lung twice and the right lung once, yet 8 hrs later when this pic was taken, he was still alive!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 20, 2011)

Me and a friend went on our on. Picked up 2 more folks who rode with us and knew the water. Had mine in the boat in a couple hours. Double lunged him at 10 yards. He dashed across the river. Bled out. Died right there.  They say that hardly ever happens.


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 21, 2011)

sounds like fun.hope to do that one day


----------



## Rich M (Jun 21, 2011)

We can't use guns - only bang sticks south of the border.

The best bet is to cut the spinal cord just bhind the head with a knife - keeps 'em from "being alive" a while later.

Enjoy your hunt!  It is not a big deal - kinda like pig hunting, you hype it up and enjoy it more after you've convinced yourself that you might get hurt if you fell in.

A buddy had an 11 ft gator attack an airboat and destroy the hull - I'd have loved to have been there for that.


----------



## Dep6 (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't know if I come recommended or not but I have taken quite a few folks off the board here on a Gator hunt.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jun 23, 2011)

Michael said:


> Yep, even with the right equipment and the know how, gator huntin is still unpredictable. This gator had been shot 6 times with a pistol to the head, 3 times with arrows, stabbed in the left lung twice and the right lung once, yet 8 hrs later when this pic was taken, he was still alive!



No offense, but there really should be no excuse for that alligator to still be alive 8 hours later.  Do what the other poster said and take a long knife and sever the spinal cord just behind the point where the skull ends.  This will kill them every time.

Like this (from gatorguides.com):


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

Beartrkkr said:


> No offense, but there really should be no excuse for that alligator to still be alive 8 hours later.  Do what the other poster said and take a long knife and sever the spinal cord just behind the point where the skull ends.  This will kill them every time.
> 
> Like this (from gatorguides.com):








That is what is known as to "tickle the backbone".


----------



## Michael (Jun 24, 2011)

His spine was severed. He had no use of his lower body, yet if you'd touch his eye, he'd blink! That's why we kept the black tape on his mouth.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 12, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> Watching an expert gator guide doesn't qualify one to guide  hunts.  This can be a very dangerous sport , even with a guide, the action is fast and furious , one body part in the wrong place could result in very serious injuries or soiled shorts if your lucky.  Guides have the proper equipment, skills, and boat set up, and when it gets hairy they know what to do.  Using your buddy who says "I seen it done before, how hard can it be?" may cost you more in the long run!  Good luck and happy hunting!



You a guide?


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 14, 2011)

huntmore said:


> You a guide?



I do assist in about a dozen gator hunts on average every season, with nearly fifty successful hunts under my belt, however I am by no means an expert, nor do I call myself a guide. But the love of the sport has blessed me with the opportunity to help others that can't afford guide fees.  anyone interested in an assisted hunt can PM me.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 14, 2011)

Michael said:


> His spine was severed. He had no use of his lower body, yet if you'd touch his eye, he'd blink! That's why we kept the black tape on his mouth.



His spinal column was not properly severed if his eyes were still open . I was a nuisance alligator trapper for ten years and we caught every gator alive if we could . We dispatched them in the walkin cooler once we got back . I would kill 20 plus every week with a knife to the spine . If you cannot stick your finger between the vertibrae....then it isnt severed . If an alligators eyes are still open then he is still alive .


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 14, 2011)

florida boy said:


> His spinal column was not properly severed if his eyes were still open . I was a nuisance alligator trapper for ten years and we caught every gator alive if we could . We dispatched them in the walkin cooler once we got back . I would kill 20 plus every week with a knife to the spine . If you cannot stick your finger between the vertibrae....then it isnt severed . If an alligators eyes are still open then he is still alive .



It can be tough to sever the spine, even using a bangstick does'nt guarrantee a dead gator.  A 1 inch wood chisel and a hammer works really good ,when done right the gator's eyes shut ,then open and stay open. Just to be sure, touch his eye if he doesn't blink, you've hit the spot. And don't forget to cut the artery that runs next to the spine.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 14, 2011)

if you bend his head forward you can do it right everytime with a 2 inch blade . Like Nic says he will wiggle like crazy and then the blood will flow freely.....


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 26, 2011)

I`ll take ya, for a tank of gas. Been guiding and taking friends in Florida for 10+ years, and I still got most my fingers and we ain`t lost that many clients (percentage wise)
Seriously I`m itching to go and won`t draw in GA so I`m more than happy to take folk just for gas. I got all the gear and we hunt off a 16' airboat, so PM me and we`ll get it on.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 29, 2011)

That is a mighty fine offer Chris. I do the same thing. If I don't have anything going on I will take people out for the price of fuel and a grouper fillet or two. If I get drawn I will split the tail with ya.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 29, 2011)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Anyone been on a Ga hunt and what person did you use? Would you recomend them to others? Thanks for info.



Check with Redneck1 to see if he has any hunt dates available , he gets a lot of gators each season,,


----------

